# iDisplay - Suppression second moniteur impossible



## LioLio (3 Avril 2010)

J'ai installé iDisplay sur mon iMac et sur mon iPhone afin de tester l'application, après avoir fermé l'application le second écran est toujours "connecté" (présent dans spaces) ....
- J'ai supprimé les applications du Mac et de l'iPhone
- J'ai changé les résolutions
- J'ai branché un écran externe
- j'ai "passé" un coup d'Onyx
....

Malgré toutes ces démarches le second écran reste"connecté", quelqu'un aurait une solution ?


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Avril 2010)

Je pense que tu n'es pas dans le bon forum.


----------



## gui&gui (4 Avril 2010)

Exactement le même problème 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h32 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h34 ----------

Pour déconnecter le 2ème écran il suffit de supprimer les fichiers : /System/Library/Extensions/MSM*
Redémarrer la machine et normalement tout rentre dans l'ordre.

Tu trouveras ces infos dans le fichier "uninstall.sh" dans l'install de iDisplay.

Enjoy!!!!


----------



## zappymax (6 Avril 2010)

sur un macbook, j'ai aussi installé, en prévision, le soft Idisplay, et depuis plus  moyen de voir des pages de web sans perdre la partie supérieure, et certaines pages apparaissent réduites a une barre horizontale très petite, au top, et il me faut abaisser  la dite fenetre pour pouvoir la voir complète...  mais en outre, meme ainsi, la partie supérieure de la fenetre reste cachée derrière, apparemment, la ou les  barres d'outils ouvertes par le navigateur.
000
en suite, le réglage de l'apparence écran ne fonctionne plus correctement, chaque option donne une image centrée et réduite a un rectangle vertical au centre de l'écran, et  avec la seule option qui donne une image complète de gauche a droite , tous les objets, fenètres, en ce incluses celles du dock, sont déformés , par exemple les cercles deviennent des ovales horizontaux...  ====   définitivement ce software doit etre revisité sérieusement...===

les deux options d`éliminer les extensions (options décrites dans le uninstall) du genre : /System/Library/Extensions/MSM* ne sont pas claires, (il y en a une autre à éliminer aussi.) car les dites extensions sont nombreuses dans la library et c'est pas évident, meme en employant le terminal  , de les éliminer...., ni de les envoyer à la poubelle autrement... ce soft ressemble presque à de la cochonnerie pour attirer les gogos comme moi.... salut

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 05h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 05h47 ----------

et pour le cas ou, le soft OS est le dernier... doit y avoir un conflit avec les options/prefs de visualisation d'écran et l'affichage, car certaines pages web s'ouvrent "normalement" et d'autres  ouvrent en barre petite au dessus. et ce avec les navigateurs  Safari, Firefox, Camino, etc... pas au point, ce soft... ca déblogue trop.....


----------

